#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Προσφορά: Διατίθεται για στελέχωση πτυχίο ΜΕΚ Δ΄ Η/Μ

## kyriakosT

διατίθεται ΜΕΚ Δ' τάξης ηλεκτρομηχανολογικών για στελέχωση .
τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας 69********

----------

